# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  CÓMO CULTIVAR HORTENSIAS

## Bruno Cillóniz

El género Hydrangea incluye plantas ornamentales, comúnmente conocidas como hortensias, nativas del sur y el este de Asia (concretamente de China, Japón, Corea, el Himalaya e Indonesia) y de América. La mayor diversidad de especies de este género se encuentra en las zonas de China, Japón y Corea. La mayoría son arbustos de entre uno y tres metros de altura, algunas son árboles pequeños y otras son lianas que pueden alcanzar los treinta metros trepando por los árboles. Pueden ser de hoja caduca o de hoja perenne, no obstante las más ampliamente cultivadas, que son especies de climas templados, son de hoja caduca. Comprende 201 especies descritas y de estas, solo 43 aceptadas. 
Algunas especies del género El género Hydrangea incluye plantas ornamentales, comúnmente conocidas como hortensias, nativas del sur y el este de Asia2 (concretamente de China, Japón, Corea, el Himalaya e Indonesia) y de América. La mayor diversidad de especies de este género se encuentra en las zonas de China, Japón y Corea. La mayoría son arbustos de entre uno y tres metros de altura, algunas son árboles pequeños y otras son lianas que pueden alcanzar los treinta metros trepando por los árboles. Pueden ser de hoja caduca o de hoja perenne, no obstante las más ampliamente cultivadas, que son especies de climas templados, son de hoja caduca. Comprende 201 especies descritas y de estas, solo 43 aceptadas. 
Algunas especies del género Schizophragma también se conocen con el nombre común de hortensias como es el caso de Schizophragma hydrangeoides. también se conocen con el nombre común de hortensias como es el caso de Schizophragma hydrangeoides. 
Las hortensias producen flores desde el inicio de la primavera hasta finales del otoño; éstas se encuentran agrupadas en ramos en el extremo de los tallos. Cada flor individual de hortensia es relativamente pequeña; sin embargo, el despliegue de color está acrecentado por un círculo de brácteas modificadas alrededor de cada flor. 
Sus flores pueden ser rosas, blancas, o azules, dependiendo en parte del pH del suelo. En suelos relativamente ácidos, con pH entre 4,5 y 5, las flores se hacen azules; en suelos más alcalinos, con pH entre 6 y 6,5, las flores adquieren un color rosa; y en suelos alcalinos con pH alrededor de 8, las flores crecen blancas.   Temas similares: Cómo cultivar Pitahaya o Fruta Dragón Las bellas hortensias de Huánuco a la conquista del mundo HORTENSIAS DE EXPORTACIÓN (Huánuco - Perú) Hortensias Hortensias - Cancejos Huánuco

----------

